# Took Levsin SL while pregnant?



## Chelseabee (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new to the forums here. I am currently 7 weeks pregnant and severely suffering from IBS-D. I actually haven't had a flare up for quite some time till I got pregnant, and since then it's been hell! I thought maybe the prenatals with iron with help harden things up at little but to no avail. I actually found out it had a stool softener in it and was making things worse! My question is, have any of you ladies taken Levsin SL while pregnant? I have taken it twice since I have been pregnant, and though I am on Bentyl now, I'm concerned about any effect it could have had on my baby? The first time I took it I didn't know I was pregnant yet, the second time was out of absolute necessity, I had taken tylenol and I didn't have my bentyl yet...the pain was so severe that I was sweating and unable to move, so I took the medicine. I feel bad for taking it, but at that point it was either sit on the toilet for hours in agony (not an option with my 4 year old running around!) or take the Levsin. Any words of wisdom? I'm very worried... Thank you.


----------



## babybird (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure about taking Levsin in the first trimester, but my gyn prescribed me some after i was in the second trimester. I haven't needed it fortunately, since I've seen her, but unfortunately, it has gone to the other extreme. Suffering with bad constipation. Ask your gyn if it is safe during the first trimester. I was taking Librax before pregnancy and it is not safe. So that's why she prescribed Levsin instead. If they say yes it's safe. don't feel bad for taking it. Your pain probably won't hurt the baby, but if you are all worked up, nervous and stressed out, that does affect the baby. Not sure how your state of mind is when you're going thru an attack, but i used to get all worked up and nervous and make it much worse.


----------

